# Beehive hard to get to



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

what kind of bees? yellow jackets or honeybees?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Any wasp spray should be able to hit a nest 12' away.
Unless it's enclosed a gas is useless.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

They are not yellow jackets or wasps - probably honey bees. Nest is completely hidden.


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

there are a ton of bee keepers that will come get honey bees for free...if you have any in the area tell them to come take a look..


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Tough to see them this time of year, but if truly honey bees there is a shortage of them so as What said, see if you can save them.

If it comes to exterminating them, I used a 10' length of 3/4" pvc and improvised a length of plastic tube on both ends One end was to fit the end of my compressed air nozzle and the other to accelerate the dust. I cut a small hole about 4" up from the bottom and split a 2" piece of the same pvc to fit over the hole allowing me to slide it open to add some 7 dust. Worked it into the area I couldn't see and blasted away. Next day no more wasps. You can adjust the length as needed and apply as many shots as required. The 7 dust works well and has a short life span so you aren't contaminating an area. Not a bug expert, just a successful onetime exterminator.

Bud


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Typical place for Bumblebees.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Honey-bee's? Call a beekeeper. 
Wasps? Burn the shed to the ground. :laughing:


----------

